# Newbie tiels



## oldnick (Aug 16, 2010)

hi all,

I just got this tiel for 3 weeks, I was told that she is a female. Can any one advise? Its gender? This tiel did not make any sound or chip for the pass 2 weeks after i bring it back. but it started to chip last week. the breeder told me that its 4 months old? does it look like? its not a big bird and was told that its tail will grow back again.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

You my friend have a Lutino Pearl.

As for gender: OVER 6 months to a year if the "pearling" (the fluro yello spots) go away then you have a male, However if they stay for its life then you have a little girl.

Males are also more show-offy, sing/talk and "strut" around showing off with heart wings (looking at the bird from the back when he is doing this his wings will make a heart shape), Beak banging on things is another sign he is male although this varies as not every bird will beak bang.

Yes the tail will grow back with a few moults, Ive always found the tail feathers take the longest to be replaced but they will grow out!

As for age, its always hard to tell with birds, so i cant help you there.


----------



## oldnick (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you for the info  it doesn't show a heart wings, but it keeps rising his wings up. :blush:


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

It is a beautiful little tieeell,congrats.


----------



## oldnick (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks, its chipping here and there.. moving left and right... wonder whats my tiel doing. too bad i cant post a video clip here.


----------



## oldnick (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi All, this is what i mean.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQF2_kUVgyY


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous Cockatiel!

I have a 3 month old Cockatiel that is smaller then that one, but some can be bigger than others, some smaller, so it is a bit hard to say their definite and accurate age.


----------



## oldnick (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks  i wish i could determine its gender soon, it looks lonely . I wanted to get him a mate.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

From your video the pacing is because it wants to be out of the cage with you. The sounds and actions make me suspect it may be a female. If neither parent was this color then it would defintely be a female.

You might want to consider a larger cage...something that is longer than it is tall. And you might want to add a swing and a toy in the cage to help keep the tiel occupied with something to play with.


----------



## oldnick (Aug 16, 2010)

she wants to come out? But when i open the gate door and puts my hands in she keep running away from me.  i will get a taller cage when i got another one. cos i didnt know that they need a big cage . :I


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup, the bigger the cage the better!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

oldnick said:


> she wants to come out? But when i open the gate door and puts my hands in she keep running away from me.  i will get a taller cage when i got another one. cos i didnt know that they need a big cage . :I


Yeah, that is far too small for her. 

A cage for a Cockatiel needs to be longer in width then height. They need to be able to flap their wings INSIDE the cage without getting them caught in the bars or damaged, as well as be able to move around comfortably. They also need a variety of perches and toys as well. 

Here is a cage that is highly recommended, it is perfect for a Cockatiel because of the size and how much space there is. 

Dimensions of cage:
*Length*: 77 cm *Width:* 52 cm *Height:* 158 cm *Bar spacing:* 1.1 cm 









A cage like this would be more appropriate. If you can't get a cage similar to this, then a cage around this size is the one you want to get for your Cockatiel.


----------



## oldnick (Aug 16, 2010)

Solace. said:


> Yeah, that is far too small for her.
> 
> A cage for a Cockatiel needs to be longer in width then height. They need to be able to flap their wings INSIDE the cage without getting them caught in the bars or damaged, as well as be able to move around comfortably. They also need a variety of perches and toys as well.
> 
> ...


wow this cage is cool, my i have limited area to keep my cockatiels. Will source for a bigger ones. thanks


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

If she is not tame than maybe do some research on at least dowel training her, then she can be let out of the cage, and can be put back in with a stick or spare perch. But with time you can also make her want to be with you and not be scared. Never grab at her, or make sudden moments, this will scare her more. Sit near the cage and talk or sing to her, offer her treats trough the cage so she can get used to you.
And I agree, a bigger cage with lots of things to do, like climbing, shredding, foraging etc will make for a very happy little cockatiel. 
Also research as much as you can about this little creature you are now taking care of, there is so much to learn about how to give them the best life possible. I researched for 6 months before getting my first tiel, and I am still learning!!! 
Good luck, she (or he) is beautiful.


----------



## oldnick (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks for all the advise


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No...not a taller cage. What you would like is one that is *longer than it is high*.

When you see her pacing just walk slowly up to the cage and talk softly to her. Do this several times so that she gets used to you. When you open the cage have a small piece of millet in your palm...or fist your hand and offer her the flat back of the hand that she can step up onto. Many times it is our fingers that scare the birds.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

And as srtiels mentions about toys, I definitely think she will like some. 

On this forum at the link below, there are wonderful cage examples on there for guidance. 

She is gorgeous and seems very active.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32


----------

